# World Premiere: Skipooter in "Sons of Anarchy"



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*World Premiere

Skipper and Scooter
Starring in

"Sons of Anarchy"​*


​*
All Star Cast*

Skipper
Scooter
Sunny
and
Sparky

*Featuring:*

Chewie
Rocco 
Kobe
and
Artoo

Casting: FaeryBee
Directed by: Peachy
*Produced and Distributed by: FaeryBee Fantasy Productions*


----------



## BudgieFriends (May 9, 2015)

hahaha They all look so cute yet hardcore. > W <


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

BudgieFriends said:


> hahaha They all look so cute yet hardcore. > W <


Yes, they do look Hard Core!! My girls are acting like it's Beatlemania all over again


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Just loving all that leather.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

:laughing:....Oh me, oh my...too funny....the photo's you chose and the way you have them looking around, is just too much... 

I'm betting the real sons of anarchy, and a lot of other biker club's would step aside, and out of the way of this most fearsome looking "eight pack"....


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh my goodness, this gave me a laugh! :laughing: 
They are the cutest baddies out there for sure! I love it, much better than the real sons of anarchy


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

BudgieFriends said:


> hahaha They all look so cute yet hardcore. > W <


 Why, thank you -- thank you very much. 



jrook said:


> Yes, they do look Hard Core!! My girls are acting like it's Beatlemania all over again


 Even Lemony... I thought she'd found a different budgie on the forum she was swooning over. 



Kate C said:


> Just loving all that leather.


Ya just can't be a biker without the leather! 



Jonah said:


> :laughing:....Oh me, oh my...too funny....the photo's you chose and the way you have them looking around, is just too much...
> 
> I'm betting the real sons of anarchy, and a lot of other biker club's would step aside, and out of the way of this most fearsome looking "eight pack"....


 Thanks, Randy.
It's amazing how a little budgie can "swagger" after seeing what it's like to be on a Harley. 



StarlingWings said:


> Oh my goodness, this gave me a laugh! :laughing:
> They are the cutest baddies out there for sure! I love it, much better than the real sons of anarchy


 If it made you laugh, then the world premiere will be a success for sure :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Awww Skipper and Scooter you look so cool in black leather.. How did you get Chewie, Rocco, Kobe and Artoo to agree to wear black leather and a black helmet? This is really cute...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Poster material for sure! I bet this will sell like hot millet. Every hen across the world will be sighing :makeout:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

LynandIndigo said:


> Awww Skipper and Scooter you look so cool in black leather.. How did you get Chewie, Rocco, Kobe and Artoo to agree to wear black leather and a black helmet? This is really cute...


 Skipooter says "Thanks!!" 
Chewie, Rocco, Kobe and Artoo all had to attend casting calls and audition for the opportunity to be cast in this premiere. 



Pretty boy said:


> Poster material for sure! I bet this will sell like hot millet. Every hen across the world will be sighing


Shhhhh! Don't tell Skipooter it could be a poster! 
They'll want to have one made.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, now that's a fiercely cute birdie gang right there!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Hahahaha omg that was a good laugh!!  
They look so manly!! I think Lina will get out of control if I show her this picture!!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

That's too funny!:laugh:


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Lol...excellent


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Just so funny, Deb!!  Never knew budgies could look so at home on bikes.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


aluz said:



Wow, now that's a fiercely cute birdie gang right there! 

Click to expand...

 Big Bad Biker Budgies!



despoinaki said:



Hahahaha omg that was a good laugh!!  
They look so manly!! I think Lina will get out of control if I show her this picture!!

Click to expand...

 Uh-oh! we can't have Lina out of control! 



nuxi said:



That's too funny!:laugh:

Click to expand...

Thanks, Gaby! 



Brienne said:



Lol...excellent 

Click to expand...

I'm glad I was able to give you a smile, Susan. 



Frankie'sFriend said:



Just so funny, Deb!!  Never knew budgies could look so at home on bikes.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Madonna! It's always fun and challenging to try to come up with ideas on how to make some of these crazy ideas work. :laughing:*


----------



## clifff123 (Aug 1, 2006)

What an awesome work you do, miss the photos must check in more often.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


clifff123 said:



What an awesome work you do, miss the photos must check in more often.

Click to expand...

Awww, thanks, Cliff!
We'd love it if you could check in more. 
The boys try to keep everyone entertained with their little adventures. *


----------



## Michelle M. (Nov 29, 2011)

This is perfect! We're currently binge watching Sons of Anarchy (only 2 more episodes left). Love seeing the budgie motorcycle club. Vroom!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, Michelle!

Budgie Biker Birds Rule! *


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

OMG that is hilarious  look at all their facial expressions  I bet they all think they're tough guys! Somehow they can't help but look innocent though lol.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


RavensGryf said:



OMG that is hilarious  look at all their facial expressions  I bet they all think they're tough guys! Somehow they can't help but look innocent though lol.

Click to expand...

Julie --
These tough little fellows believe they are "Bad to the Bone!"*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Julie --
> These tough little fellows believe they are "Bad to the Bone!"*


...and also BORN TO BE WIIIIILD!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jedikeet said:



...and also BORN TO BE WIIIIILD!

Click to expand...

Get your motor runnin'
Head out on the highway
Looking for adventure
In whatever comes our way...

Like a true nature's child
We were born
Born to be wild
We can climb so high
I never wanna die​
Gotta love Steppenwolf. *


----------



## Jake E. Birdie (Jan 19, 2010)

I've heard of "Road Hogs", but never "Road Budgies!" They are taking up the whole road!

Mark


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jake E. Birdie said:



I've heard of "Road Hogs", but never "Road Budgies!" They are taking up the whole road!

Mark

Click to expand...

That's what you do when you "own the road", man! :laughing:*


----------

